# Candlepower to Lumen conversion



## MTHall51 (Oct 4, 2007)

I keep forgetting how this goes.
Getting confused looking at Cp and Lumens.


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 4, 2007)

Candlepower and lumens can't really be compared.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 27, 2007)

search a little bit, we talked about some days ago


----------

